# Paint job for layout boat



## USMC0844 (Apr 16, 2011)

Question for layout boat hunters. I am going to be building my own layout from  hybridduckboat.com. It is going to be kind of a combo layout/sneak boat. When I do the paint, should I paint it some kind of brushy camo or go with the gray/blue color that most use on their layouts?


----------



## across the river (Apr 16, 2011)

USMC0844 said:


> Question for layout boat hunters. I am going to be building my own layout from  hybridduckboat.com. It is going to be kind of a combo layout/sneak boat. When I do the paint, should I paint it some kind of brushy camo or go with the gray/blue color that most use on their layouts?



If you are going to hunt open water (which is what most people do with a layout boat), it doesn't make sense to paint it camo.   Just look at how the camo boats stick out in the oictures.   If you are hunting among the weeds, you may want some type of camo.   The problem you are going to have with that boat in open water is the shadow the edge casts.   You want to convex part on top to be flush with the water, and you can see the edge on that boat.  If you are fat like that old guy with the oar, they it may sit o.k like his does.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 16, 2011)

*open water*

Grey/ Marsh grass in the marsh.


----------



## Barroll (Apr 17, 2011)

across the river said:


> If you are going to hunt open water (which is what most people do with a layout boat), it doesn't make sense to paint it camo.   Just look at how the camo boats stick out in the oictures.   If you are hunting among the weeds, you may want some type of camo.   The problem you are going to have with that boat in open water is the shadow the edge casts.   You want to convex part on top to be flush with the water, and you can see the edge on that boat.  If you are fat like that old guy with the oar, they it may sit o.k like his does.



x2 
You need to paint it for what kind of hunting you are going to use it for.  If you plan on hunting open water not in grass or anything like that you need to paint it a flat grey color


----------



## USMC0844 (Apr 17, 2011)

across the river said:


> If you are going to hunt open water (which is what most people do with a layout boat), it doesn't make sense to paint it camo.   Just look at how the camo boats stick out in the oictures.   If you are hunting among the weeds, you may want some type of camo.   The problem you are going to have with that boat in open water is the shadow the edge casts.   You want to convex part on top to be flush with the water, and you can see the edge on that boat.  If you are fat like that old guy with the oar, they it may sit o.k like his does.



Well then I guess I am also needing plan for a true layout boat. I will do this one up and use it as a sneak boat but I am 165# and the only way I will make it sit level with the water is putting a bunch of bricks in it. I guess I'll paint it camo and brush it up. Thanks for the input


----------



## GTN (Apr 17, 2011)

I painted mine grey then use some netting and grass/brush when I need it. Which is more often than not. I have built two of the hybrids myself and you don't have to be a fat a#* to use em as layouts, they might not work quit as well but they do work for open water. Oh and I suggest using a good coat of oil based paint.


----------



## duck-dawg (Apr 19, 2011)

Paint it to match whatever vegetation/cover you'll be using it in. Unless you plan on using it exclusively for open water hunting, you'll be better off with the camo paint job. If you decide to use it in open water, you can throw a sheet of visqueen (clear plastic) over you and the boat and let it drape down into the water. Google "visqueen duck blinds."


----------

